# : ,   ?

## admin

1   200      -       ,   -  .     1828 ,   ,      ,         ,   .  , , ,    .  -:  ,    ,  ,   ,      , , ,    ,    .              - . 
     :    ,  ,    ,      ,       .     -    ,  . 
     .   ? -  . -     .    .       , :    -.          . .   ,     - ,  , -   ,   .   :      ?  .    .   ?                ,   . 
       , -   ,    ,       .         ,    ,   -  ,          .   ,      ,       :   ,    ? ,       ,       ,             .         . ,    (  ,   ).     ,   .    ! -   ,       . ,   ,        (      ,      ),       .       -      :   ,   ,    . 

    ,     - - .   -  .         .        , ,      ,   .        -            , ,   ,    .  ,   :     ,       , , ,   . 
         .    -   (  ,   )         .   ,  ,     .   ,     ,   , ,   :  ,       .            . -       .   - ,    ,   ,    :          .    ,   , ,        ,      .     .     ,    ,           .     ,          ,    .

----------


## admin

,  ,      :   (  , ),      ,     .          ,   . -                .     : ,  ,            , , ,        -  .   ,     ,        .          ,     ,       :    .    14 ,       .         ,         .      , -      ,         ,    , .   . 
  ,            .          . ,     ,   :  ,  !        . ,              .      .       .              .       ,   .       : , ,      (     ),    ,      .  ,     ,  ,      - .      -    -    -            . 

        .       ,    ,    .        :  ,          .  ,          ,    . ,  ,    ,          .         .   ,         -,    . ,                   .       -   . ,  .       1450 ,                . 
 ,   -  .  ?   ,       :   ! !  ! ,    .              . ,  ,    .   , . ,              , :              .  ,   , ,     .          .

----------


## admin

,      -  :        ,          .      , ,       ,            .     ,     ;     -,   ,     -       ,     ,    ,      .        -:  ,    , ,      ,   ,    . :    .     : ,   . 
  ,           ,  -          . ,   ,          . ,   ,      -   .     ,     :  , , : --,    : --.         ,       ,        . ,        ,   .   ,  ,        - ,     . ,     ,     ,  ,        .     ,   :  .      ? -  .     ?      : -, -   .    ,    .    ,   , ,    . ,      ,       . 
     .    ,     ,      .    ,     ,  :       ,   ,  :   .     ! ,    :   . , ,       ,    : ,     ,      .  ,         .  -     :   ,     !     ,        ,     ,      ,      -    .     - ! ,        ,    ,     ,     !  ,      , ,       .

----------


## admin

,       .       ,       :   ,  -    ! ,          ,    (  , ),       ,       -,        .     ,   ,        ,     .          ,    . ,  ,  ,         ,             ,      . , ,   ,    , :      :    ,    ! 

    .        , :   ,    ,       .    . 
       ,    -  . , ,     .   :  -        ,   -          .  :         ,  ?!     :           ,      -  ,  ,  ,     ,        ,            . 
    :   . , , , , , ,  -    . ,   ,       ,       ,     .     !        .         ,   , ,   ,      ,    -      N.         -   .          ,    ,    .    -          -    . 
  ,   .     , ,        ,   .  !       ,  ,         .  , ,                  (5,4  7,5 !),        .        ,     .    ,   -      ,  ,     ,  .     ,   ,   !      , ,     (,     )     .            .   ,  -   .

----------


## admin

!       .          ,              ,      15         . ,  ,       :      ,   ,     .     ,     ,   ,     ?    ,           -   .   ,         ,    ,    -  ?!         -  ,    ,    - ,     ,        .       ,     : ,    ,   . 
       -  .               ,     .       ,    -     ,  -    II.   ,           ,      . ,   ,  ,   .     ,      :  !        ,     .     .    ,     .     ,  ,    ,       ,  .  ,  ! 
, , ,        .      .      1841 .     ,    ,    .     :     ,       ,      ,  ,  .     ,   .   ?     ,   ,  ,   ,     .      ,    32 ,  ,   ,        .  :       :       .    .        ,   .        .       , ,   ,    .     .     .      ,   . ,   ,  ,    ,   ,      .       :   , ,          .

----------


## admin

!         -   -.     ,  18     ,   54-  ,     .      :   , ,      ,     ,     .     ,                    .           ,     .    ,   ,   .       ,    , : , ,      ?     ,    ,   .              .            .         ,     ,        .      ,    . 
32 -       . ,          -             .  -       , ,   ,           ,     ,          .  ,  , -        .        :          ,         -,       ,  ,  . 
2400          .   .    ,  .        :       !    .         -   .       N,    .         :   - ,  - ,  - .  ,   ,                .           . , ,  ,       .         .   :       . 

  ,   ,    ,    .         .       -  -,    !         .    ,     ,      ,  -    .    ,     .    :      :       .    .     ?     ,       .   :    ,     ?  -,             ,   .

----------


## admin

:      .     .           :   .     -   ,     ,         .        ,          .          , , ,     .              .         ,   .                ,     ,       :      ?   :   ! -      ,     . 
      .  ,   ,  .  ,  ,    ,  ,  ,  -    .       ,        ! -  .         ,  ,  ,      .            .       :   ,     . ,            ,       ,    ,  ,      ,     . 
   :        ,      .    ,        ,     .   ,      .  , 1852    .      ,       ,     ,   ,        .  26      - .     ,     . ,       ,  -  .  - , -  . -     .    ,    .  ,      .    ,  ,  ,    ,   ,    ,          .

----------


## admin

.          ,   .       .     ,    :        ,      .       ,    . 10             -   ,   ,      .  !    11-  12             .           .         .            ,         .   ! -   .     ,      ,      ,      ,     .      ,     ,     ,   ,     . 
    ,     . ,      10-   -   ,   ,     ,         .     ,      .   10 .   ,    .    ,  ,                ,    :  ,  !     .  ,      ,   . 
     ,    .       ,      ,    .     ,     .     . ,   ,    .  -, ,         (     )! ,    -   ,    !  ?  !    ,    ,       ,      !     ,  :  !   ,  ! -      . 
    ,      ,    : . ,        ! ,  ,    , ,  , .   ,      ,           -.         : , ,  !     ,           . 21  1852        .   ,       - .

----------


## admin

. ,   .  1931         .      , ,      ,    .     ,     .        .       .         -        .     .        -   ! , ,               .     !      ,         ,  ,    .          :  ?  !  ,    ,             ,       . 
     -     .   1909           - , , .  1952      ,      , ,     .            ,    ,     7   .   ,     ,         ,                   .

----------

